# New B 2920 owner and trailer



## Doniii (Oct 15, 2014)

Where's the best place to chain down my b 2920 with fel?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
I chain my L2800 front frame both sides,also draw bar both side and set emger. brake.


----------



## jman9404 (May 5, 2013)

I have the same tractor and went through the brush guard on the front. I also have a backhoe so I went through that for the rear. Can you hooks it up to the hitch? Side note I would take that slow moving vehicle sign off for transport. Lost mine on the highway last year.


----------

